# New to Kindle, can someone PLEASE help me?



## Robles4242 (Apr 5, 2015)

I just picked up what i THINK is a: Kindle Fire HD 7" 2nd gen. It shows 12.2GB in storage, and when i
Pull down the notification bar and hit> More>Device>About - This is what it says:
"System Version : Current Version 7.5.1_user_51700200
Serial Number: D025 A0A0 2356 05LS
Wifi MAC address: [BLANK]
Bluetooth MAC address: [BLANK]"

-and-

It has "MODEL No. X43Z60" written on the back in the bottom center under the Amazon logo. I did research and believe its the Kindle Fire HD 7" 2nd Generation.
Is that correct? I dont know Kindle's at ALL. This is my first tablet i only bought it because it was a good deal.

Thanks.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Google supports that the model number you listed as a Kindle fire HD. Have you registered your tablet to an Amazon account yet? That would probably be the first step. It looks like your Kindle fire does not have the Mayday function, so if you have further questions or problems Registering, I would call the fire technical support phone number at 888-361-3731. I'd make sure I had it least created an Amazon account before the call, if you don't already have one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Robles,

welcome to KBoards and congrats on your new Kindle Fire HD!

It sounds like you have a 16GB Fire HD, from what The Hooded Claw found out.

You will want to register it with your Amazon account to get full benefit from having an Amazon tablet.

You're welcome to ask your new owner questions here--that's what we're here for!  But, as Claw says, if you have trouble registering the device, you'll want to contact Customer Support at the number he provided.

Have fun with your new device!

Betsy


----------

